# "Precious" Cannes hit and Mo'Nique film



## butch (Jun 5, 2009)

So, anyone reading up on this film? It scored big at Sundance and Cannes, and there is some talk Mo'Nique's1 performance is Oscar worthy. The main character is a fat NYC teenaged girl, and the film also has Mariah Carey in it. 

Here's the IMDB link:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0929632/

If any of you find any good media about this film, let us know!


1 When googling this film, I found out Mo'Nique has lost 40 pounds

Tried to see if I could format footnotes, and it looks like I can't.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been really excited about this film since seeing Oprah interview MoNique recently and they talked about it.. but now that I've looked at the iMDB link and see that Lenny Kravitz has a role, I'm _really excited_. :smitten::blush:

I wonder how long it will take to get from Cannes to small town Aurora, Ohio?


----------



## butch (Jun 5, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've been really excited about this film since seeing Oprah interview MoNique recently and they talked about it.. but now that I've looked at the iMDB link and see that Lenny Kravitz has a role, I'm _really excited_. :smitten::blush:
> 
> I wonder how long it will take to get from Cannes to small town Aurora, Ohio?



Hi TFG,

I think its due in theaters in November, and if you've got an art house theater in Cleveland, wouldn't it play there if it doesn't have a huge release? 

If it does get a lot of Oscar buzz when it comes out (and I'm guessing that is why its not being released until November), then it'll soon increase the release area, and make it to the more typical multiplexes.

Of course, the reviews I have read have pissed me off in one way: the describe the main character's weight as something just as awful as illiteracy and teen pregnancy.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 5, 2009)

I have heard about this movie. I want to see it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm impatient, so I just ordered the book. 

It looks good, but the story even more harrowing than I was aware of from the movie trailer or Oprah's show.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 5, 2009)

I just finished reading the book, its titled "Push". Wow. That is all I can say. The subject it hits on is amazing. There are rumors that the story is based on someone. If it is, God bless that little girl. It was a little hard to read the book and not because of the content. The book is written through Precious voice and she is illiterate. I found myself sounding her words out to understand it. lol. Fantastic book and I highly recommend it to everyone. It is about 200 pages and a quick read. Though I found myself putting it down at times because it was too deep.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! I would normally stay faaaaaaaaaar away from a Mariah Carey and Mo 'Nique movie. This looks good. Will have to remember to look for it. First, I will read the book.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 5, 2009)

butch said:


> So, anyone reading up on this film? It scored big at Sundance and Cannes, and there is some talk Mo'Nique's1 performance is Oscar worthy. The main character is a fat NYC teenaged girl, and the film also has Mariah Carey in it.



Congratulations Butch. You're the first human to ever utter the words "Oscar worthy" and "Mariah Carey" in the same paragraph.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 5, 2009)

I just saw the trailer for this. Woooowwww. Looks like a hard-hitter. And sincere apologies for the Mariah bashing. She looks like she's holding her own in this vehicle--and no make-up!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 5, 2009)

*Jewels is right, the book is not easy to read for the reasons she stated. What is being told and how it is being told is jarring to say the least. The manner in which Sapphire (the author) has chosen to tell this story is not unique in itself. Nor is the story itself something unique. Precious (the protagonist) may be fictional, but we have all heard/read/discussed the plight of girls like her who do exist and that is what gives the story it's power. That there actually can be a real Precious out. It is gritty story to read, none the less it is a story that should be read. 

As for the movie interpretation, while I may question Mariah Carey's acting ability, I suspect Monique is going to surprise everyone in the same manner Eddie Murphy garnered everyone's respect in Dreamgirls. (Too bad he had to lose it again with Meet Dave, but I digress.) My kudos especially to Gabourey Sidibe, the young actress who has taken on the lead role. It could not have been an easy role to portray and from the buzz is going around she has done a remarkable job of it. Talk of her performance is going around in almost the same manner in which it buzzed around Jennifer Hudson. That must be is one hell of an acting job. 
*


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 5, 2009)

I've always liked Mo'nique's attitude, the way she seems to say, "No matter how much you want to put me in a box and deny me my destiny, I'm gonna do exactly as I was born to do." She seems to have taken what opportunities she's had and managed to transcend and subvert the limiting vision of fat, black womanhood that she would ordinarily be expected to align with. To me there's always been something bold and rebellious about the way she inhabited all those bit parts that were supposed to have been about making fun of fat black women. And her work in _Phat Girlz_ showed a deft talent and physical presence. I'm not surprised that she is getting good buzz.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to agree--- this is definitely worth looking into




mossystate said:


> Wow! I would normally stay faaaaaaaaaar away from a Mariah Carey and Mo 'Nique movie. This looks good. Will have to remember to look for it. First, I will read the book.


----------



## butch (Jun 5, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Congratulations Butch. You're the first human to ever utter the words "Oscar worthy" and "Mariah Carey" in the same paragraph.



I know, it's so unique you'd think it would be worth a little rep, dontcha?


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 6, 2009)

its great to see the growth here for everybody involved with the project. i'm not surprised. things like this have been in black women's hearts forever (not that white women have not but this is pretty much a black project). but its only just recently that they've had the financial support to do it. i know that Monique was disappointed with Phatgirlz because she was forced to do things she wasn't happy with by its backers who were more interested in comedic elements than really telling the real story of a fat woman. so for women like herself and Mariah, i kind of feel sad that people never thought they had this in them. they always did but never had the opportunity before. generally because we as an audience don't put our money where our mouths are and support people doing worthwhile art. we basically like the sensational and things that pander to shallowness and gossip and hollywood has the stats to prove it.

i predict your going to see a lot more like this especially from black artists many of whom who have been forced into honing thier writing and directoral skills on the chitlins circuit for years. there is so much good and basically unseen material out there its unbelievable. i have heard of another thats probably on the way with Hill Harper. he is very excited about it. its going to be about an FA --but not in the gratuitous sense. its only now that people look at the bucks that people like tyler perry pull in that its been realized there is much overlooked monetary as well as artistic potential. black film is where black literture was 20 yrs or so ago when all of a sudden it was realized that black people loved to read and they could actually write good stuff that everybody could relate to as well.

fat black women have a special place in the black community. thier struggle has been recognized and championed even though there are still those among us who are just as intolerant of size as any other race. but talk is much more open in the black community about fat. its one of the few communities where its been okay to be fat or perhaps not movie star beautiful at least to a certian extent and that influences the kind of art we make. its the eperience of being told that a person is unattractive and unacceptable that all black people faced together that made many of us understand intimately the beauty and worth of every human being. hopefully these kinds of movies will help to spread the dialogue further.

i hope when people watch the movie or the trailer they don't just relate to Precious alone. i hope they think about what the naming abuse and judgement coming from thier mouths and thier finger tips means on the recieving end.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 7, 2009)

this does look pretty good. two of my cousins have/had kids as teenagers, one at 17 .. i've seen firsthand what that alone can do to a life.

it doesn't hurt that the actress in this (who is 26, apparently) is incredibly cute.


----------



## olwen (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG, is That was Push is about? I remember when it came out and a ton of people were saying how good it was, but I never got around to reading it and I worked in a bookstore at the time. :doh: I'm def going to read it now. If the book is as good as people say it is, then hopefully the movie won't be so bad. I'll keep an eye out for it now.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey,
I had the chance to perform at Cannes this year and let me tell you, there was ever so much positive talk about this movie, quite the buzz. And the actress playing the lead sounds amazing, a virtual newcomer who gives an amazingly powerful performance.
XO
Velvet



butch said:


> So, anyone reading up on this film? It scored big at Sundance and Cannes, and there is some talk Mo'Nique's1 performance is Oscar worthy. The main character is a fat NYC teenaged girl, and the film also has Mariah Carey in it.
> 
> Here's the IMDB link:
> 
> ...


----------



## butch (Jun 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Hey,
> I had the chance to perform at Cannes this year and let me tell you, there was ever so much positive talk about this movie, quite the buzz. And the actress playing the lead sounds amazing, a virtual newcomer who gives an amazingly powerful performance.
> XO
> Velvet



How cool is that, performing at Cannes?! Good for you, Velvet, and thanks for the buzz info.


----------



## Tau (Jun 8, 2009)

Does it have a happy ending? I just read the first page of the book on Amazon and I'm already feeling teary eyed so I honestly don't think I'll be able to get through the entire book without utterly bawling and being depressed for weeks if she doesnt get even a glimmer of a happy ending. I don't wanna spoil it for anybody else but anybody who's read it please PM the ending. Don't worry bout spoiling it, I always read the end of everything before I begin and I really want to read this but I can't unless I know her fate.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 8, 2009)

Tau said:


> Does it have a happy ending? I just read the first page of the book on Amazon and I'm already feeling teary eyed so I honestly don't think I'll be able to get through the entire book without utterly bawling and being depressed for weeks if she doesnt get even a glimmer of a happy ending. I don't wanna spoil it for anybody else but anybody who's read it please PM the ending. Don't worry bout spoiling it, I always read the end of everything before I begin and I really want to read this but I can't unless I know her fate.



Yes, _Push_ has a happy ending.  No, not a miraculous, fairy tale all is perfect in the world ending; because that would piss us off and you know it; but it is a good ending. An ending fitting of the type of story it is.

Does that help?

~Raivenne


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2009)

Here they are!!!













butch said:


> So, anyone reading up on this film? It scored big at Sundance and Cannes, and there is some talk Mo'Nique's1 performance is Oscar worthy. The main character is a fat NYC teenaged girl, and the film also has Mariah Carey in it.
> 
> Here's the IMDB link:
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! It was fun!
http://blog.popupbar.fr/web/?p=689
Just popped a pic in 




butch said:


> How cool is that, performing at Cannes?! Good for you, Velvet, and thanks for the buzz info.


----------



## butch (Jun 8, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Thanks! It was fun!
> http://blog.popupbar.fr/web/?p=689
> Just popped a pic in



Oh, stupendous pics, Velvet! I am just a smidge jealous now.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Jun 9, 2009)

Usually I wouldn't be lining up to see a Mariah Carey and Mo'Nique movie, but this looks really good! I hope the girl who plays Precious blows up and we see her everywhere. She had me with the previews.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NygKgTNMsw

Ms. Sidibe is really cute! I hear a lot of Oscar buzz about this movie.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 20, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I've always liked Mo'nique's attitude, the way she seems to say, "No matter how much you want to put me in a box and deny me my destiny, I'm gonna do exactly as I was born to do."



I was disappointed to learn that Mo'nique's attitudes about fat seem to have changed.

How many fat black women make it to near the top on sheer talent, charisma, guts and inventiveness, only to cash out and become part of the anti-fat status quo? I support any person's right to do as they want with their body, but this is an interesting trend.

Oy.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2009)

I look forward to bawling like a baby in the theater when this comes out.

In-freaking-tense.


----------



## butch (Sep 20, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I was disappointed to learn that Mo'nique's attitudes about fat seem to have changed.
> 
> How many fat black women make it to near the top on sheer talent, charisma, guts and inventiveness, only to cash out and become part of the anti-fat status quo? I support any person's right to do as they want with their body, but this is an interesting trend.
> 
> Oy.



I know, such a disappointment. It happens so often, and when it happens to women who really have found a way to navigate the body hype of celebrity (Queen Latifah, I mean you, too), I wonder what is in the water in Hollywood. 

Although, if you read her book Skinny Women are Evil, she does tell her readers if they aren't fat and in shape, they need to drop a few. This is after she talks about how fat women eat, and where all the best places to eat are, and how making sure your man is well fed is gonna help a woman keep him. So, there has been this problematic relationship to fatness, consumption, and health for many years in her work; she just didn't perhaps get the same type of media attention outside of the African American and Fat communities that she's getting now, so that message gets more play now then it used to.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2009)

I've wanted to see this for quite some time. It took the People's Choice award (top honour) at the TIFF this year too.


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Sep 20, 2009)

i like dark films, but this movie just seems to sad for me.


----------



## olwen (Sep 20, 2009)

I finally read the book and wow! I'm sorry I didn't read it sooner so I'm psyched for the movie. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 21, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Congratulations Butch. You're the first human to ever utter the words "Oscar worthy" and "Mariah Carey" in the same paragraph.



considering what happened to her with the the movie "glitter"


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 21, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> considering what happened to her with the the movie "glitter"



*shudders* Oh God, Glitter was awful. 

I've heard about this movie too and I want to see it. Looks like it will be good.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 24, 2009)

Ben just showed me the trailer for this movie and it looks so amazing. Emotional though, so I better bring tissues. But it looks great.  I'm super excited.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so excited for this movie also!! I saw the trailer on Oprah the other day and just WOW. My friend has been talking about Mariah Carey being in a new movie for months (he likes her...though I fail to see why...) and I kind of just 'yeah, yeah, sure, whatever-ed' him about going to see it lol, but after seeing the preview I will definitly be seeing it!


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 25, 2009)

I will be finding this book and watching this movie.
Thanks for pointing them out.
Rollhandler


----------



## ksandru (Sep 25, 2009)

And what a coincidence that Mackenzie Phillips came out with her new book that addresses the incestral relationship she had with her father, and that she was pregnant (but aborted) a baby that could've been her dad's baby (she didn't know at the time who her baby's daddy was - her dad's or her boyfriend's). Just very scary...







rollhandler said:


> I will be finding this book and watching this movie.
> Thanks for pointing them out.
> Rollhandler


----------



## northwestbbw (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow this looks like an amazing movie! thanks for pointing it out, I'll definitely be keeping my eye out for when it is released.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 16, 2010)

So now I have seen it.

It still gets Oscar buzz, but can someone please tell me what so great about Mo'Nique's performance? She is like a favorite for winning Best Supporting Actress - and I don't get it. It's a caricature performance of a nasty hag of a mother - hey, it's like Faye Dunaway in "Mommie Dearest"!

Besides that - it's a great movie. Depressing, but great.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 16, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good things about this movie both in and out of the DIMS community. I got about half way through the trailer and had to stop b/c I thought I was going to fall apart.

I really want to see the movie b/c I think it's going to be wonderful but I don't think I emotionally handle watching the movie right now. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## Hathor (Jan 21, 2010)

I just watched this movie last night and it was super sad. I thought that Monique or however you punctuate it did a good job as the hag mother. I wanted to slap the shit out of her for what she did to Precious and allowed to be done. 

However.. The movie isn't about being fat. It's about a fat girl surviving in Harlem who has been abused physically and emotionally from birth. 

It was just a good, gritty indie movie. I hope it gets some sort of an award.


----------

